# Sample threads from other car forums .



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Honda Civic forum
-Some punk kid in a Mustang tried to race me
-Just added some more decals (5 hp gain)
-Whose tailpipe is the biggest? (pics)
-Car actually took off today. Thanks to my new wing.
-Which mod next? Paper machee body kit or aluminum wing?
-Mom need her car back, NOS un-installation project pictures.
-Had to borrower son?s car while car was in the shop, how humiliating.
-Yo yO yo, i wAs DrIvInG yO wHeN I huRd SoMe BiG ShiZZ FeLL oFF yO.
HoW mUcH wAiT dId I SaVe yO cUz My wHiP Feels MaD FaSteR nOw Yo

Honda Accord forum
-Mom is giving me her car, does anyone have altezzas or wings for
sale??

Mutang forum
-some punk kid in a civic just tried to race me.
-barbers that specialize in mullets

McLaren F1 forum
-some punk kid in an F-16 tried to race me.

Bentley forum
-I used the ash tray today. How do I replace it?

Mercedes forum
-My '98 E class just burnt another bulb, dealer charged me $130 to
replace it, did I get burned?
-Did you see the latest episode of Cribs, I have to have Alan
Iverson's new.....(insert vehicle here)
-My dealership voided my warranty because now I make under 100k a
year.
-My credit report is shot, how do I get around this to take a test
drive in the new SL.
-Got a ticket today for doing 65 in a 35mph zone. Jeez, I paid
$65,000 for this car, I can drive as fast as I want!!!

Fiero forum
-Just bought a new flame retarded suite (pics)

Buick Forum
-Is Medicaire or Medicaid right for me?

Cadillac Forum
-How do I get yak out of my fur seats.
-Anyone check out the AARP discounts on the new Caddies?

Escalade Forums
-Glock or Sig, when rolling out on the town which one are you packing?
-Help, Hommie spilled his 40 on interior, how do you get it out.
-What does MPG mean and why is mine so low?
-I got owned by a H1 last night, need help
-Just bent my twenny-trees drivin' over a Honduh, whurr can I get
thurrties?
-You think gas prices will come down anytime soon?

Saturn Forum
-(For sale/wanted section) Roman candle landed on my fender and
melted it. Anyone know where to buy fender?

*****Crown Victoria forum**********
-How come people never pass me on the highway?

Toyota Echo forum
-Does our car use AAA or AA batteries?

Bugatti forum
-Wife (now ex-wife) got in car with shoes on. How to
remove blood stains out of carpet?

Hummer forum
-had a fender bender today. 24 hurt, 10 killed. Is
black touchup paint available thru the dealer?

Mitsubishi forum
-(200 threads) surviving crank walk

Supra forum
-(for sale/wanted) 2 turbo's isn't enough. I need NAWWWWS.

Mini Cooper
-more power without adding another hamster

Yugo forum
-My shifter came out in my hand on a hard 1-2, how do I put it back
in?
-My exhaust fell off, I went to pick it up and I've had this strange
burning sensation ever since, what happened?

Monte Carlo forum
-Where can I find 'dat new edition golden Dale Earnhart #3 decal
-Why do I keep gettin' pulled over?. It ain't stolen yo.
- Here's how Duct tape works for body work...

Kia Forum
-Help! The factory glue holding my unibody is washing off!

Lamborghini Diablo forum
-Window rattles at 210 mph


----------

